# how electronic medical records affect auditing jobs



## nagela (Apr 10, 2010)

I've been thinking about Certified Professional Medical Auditor certification but wonder if the need for auditors is going to decrease with electronic medical records. I know that the software for electronic medical records picks the E/M level of service for the physician and lets the physician know if they forgot to mark something. I know there is still going to be paper record with surgeries but the paper medical records for E/M service is slowing going away. I'm currently a CPC and looking for the best path to take for future education. I'm just concerned with putting money and time in a certification that may not be needed in a few years. 
Thank you


----------



## jwestfall (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,

I currently am working as a coding educator/auditor for a large multi-specialty group practice.  We have had an EMR for several years now.  The code selection function on this particular EMR is not reliable, and I have been told that very few are.  We still audit all providers on E/M and plan to start performing audits on operative procedures in the near future.

Hope this helps!


----------

